
Why Do Hand Sanitizers Suddenly Smell So Awful? - luismanj
https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/blog/why-hand-sanitizers-smell/
======
toomuchtodo
TLDR It’s due to manufacturers using feedstock (denatured ethanol) not
typically used for this use case. Ethanol typically sourced for hand sanitizer
is filtered with carbon filtration to remove unwanted impurities that caused
the odors in question.

